

Ask HN: Salary per programmin glanguage? - shire

What&#x27;s the salary for programming languages nowadays (2015) meaning, Python, JS or Ruby and why
======
smt88
Most data you find on this will be very unreliable. Also, what is "JS"?
Frontend? Backend?

If there even are answers to this question, they're not going to be good
enough to base any decisions on.

Also, you left some of the most popular language: Java, C, C++, C#, PHP, etc.
Python and Ruby are still niche languages compared to Java and C-family
languages.

------
tomeglenn
This is a very open question... you won't get much use from the responses
unless you specify what it is you're trying to establish.

Are you interested in getting into programming but want to know which one will
earn you the most money? Again, that's not a straight forward question.

Programming comes in tons of different forms... e.g. Desktop apps, mobile
apps, games, simulations, algorithms, data manipulation, data analysis etc
etc.

I would advise that you pickup a decent entry level programming language like
C# or Java. Once you know the fundamentals you will quite easily be able to
transfer your skills to other languages...

Don't pick a language "because it makes the most money".

On a related note, but not strictly in response to your question, there is a
high demand for software developers currently and I foresee this continuing
for a long time. It is a great industry to be in if you are concerned about
job security.

Hope this helps...

